
Ask HN: Current main obstacles to modern robotics - casper345
What are the current obstacles modern robotics is facing today? Is it the hardware, software, both? Is there not enough funding? Public perception?
======
anoncoward111
Expensive and complex. Off the shelf parts are not easy to program and don't
generate enough force and don't have enough battery life to be particularly
useful/cost efficient in consumer settings.

